# Breakfast salads?



## Rilian (Sep 21, 2008)

Is there such a thing as a breakfast salad? I'm cutting down on carbs and working on eating more leafy vegetables. I know I can eat eggs and bacon, but do you guys know any low-carb breakfast options with leaves?


----------



## radix023 (May 3, 2007)

actually bacon and spinach is a classic salad
(https://whatscookingamerica.net/Salad/SpinachBalsamic.htm as just one example, if you google, you'll find many more)

but I'd recommend yogurt and fruit. I remember reading about a study that said that a low-carb diet that used yogurt was more effective at reducing belly fat in middle aged men. They weren't sure why, but it showed up in the data. Get live culture yogurt if you can. It helps ensure regular digestion and the fruit has plenty of antioxidants. Just look at the 180 they took on apple juice. First they said it was just sugar water now they say there is a whole family of phytonutrients apple juice is rich in.


----------



## Rilian (Sep 21, 2008)

Yogurt sounds quite good for the morning. Unfortunately I'm lactose intolerant :-(


----------



## JerseyJohn (Oct 26, 2007)

I think the Japanese often eat fish for breakfast. You might try smoked salmon or smoked fish (whiting, trout, etc.) or cold fish leftovers with greens, artichokes or olives on the side, served like a dinner appetizer.


----------



## saraht (Aug 26, 2008)

I couldn't eat fish for breakfast - never ever!

The only breakfast salad I can think of is fruit salad. Apart from that I have never heard of another, but I just googled for breakfast salad and interestingly lots of options come up, most of them with spinach as mentiond before.


----------



## DukeGrad (Dec 28, 2003)

*Salads*

My friend.

You can do a steak for breakfast if you want. There are no golden rules for this.
I suggest yogurt/wheat germ as discussed.
I am a fan of fruit, whole grain for my early meal. After my workout.
It will over time lower your bad cholesterol and increase the good.
I suggest stay below your MDR. Your maximum daily requirements. In calories.
This is the golden rule. Less calories in, weight loss will occur.
Make sure you get the blessing of your doctor.
If a young buck, go for it.
Good luck


----------



## agnash (Jul 24, 2006)

*Tomato juice is good for you*

Does a Bloody Mary count?


----------



## JohnHarvard (Oct 7, 2008)

eggs florentine!


----------

